# Gray water



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Yesterday, the California Building Standards Commission enacted an emergency change in regulation of gray water systems. It is an emergency due to the drought. It allows homeowners* without a permit* to install a system to reuse water from washing machine, and even tub and lav. It also loosened the requirements for *how* it is used. Although human contact is to be minimized, such gray water can be discharged at ground level, if the discharge is covered with at least 2" of mulch or rocks. Ponding or runoff of graywater is prohibited. Gray water should not be used on root vegetable.

Some of the rationale for the emergency rulemaking......it is believed that there are already 1.7 million graywater users statewide, virtually ALL illegal at this point....no permit because of the cost and hassle. SO they figure that if they put out some relaxed ground rules, at least the situation may become more sanitary.....sort of!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

good read , cal has alot more to worry about than grey water right now, like turning into a island


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> good read , cal has alot more to worry about than grey water right now, like turning into a island


I am on the inland side of any fault zone of concern here, so I stand to become beachfront property! No worries, mate.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Man oh man!! I can't wait to eat me some dishwater corn on the cob!!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Man oh man!! I can't wait to eat me some dishwater corn on the cob!!!


Thanks for the laugh - I needed it Plasticman! :thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Man oh man!! I can't wait to eat me some dishwater corn on the cob!!!


 :laughing: nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Man oh man!! I can't wait to eat me some dishwater corn on the cob!!!


If it's half as good as cow manure on tomatoes life should be good... :laughing:


----------

